# What brushless?



## rcmaster1029 (Mar 31, 2005)

I was wondering what brushless motor/esc combo to get. I have an evader st and i want good torque but i also want it to go like 35mph.


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

What's your budget? The absolute best system is the Schulze U-Force 75 and Plettenberg Extreme ($450). That's what we run in the Pro truck class and I use in my Evader. On a budget, I have a couple of other systems in the $200-250 range.


----------



## rcmaster1029 (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm in the 2-250 range.


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

Well I have one LMT Basic 4200 and BK Warrior 7018 combo left in stock for $250. You probably will need to run an rx pack if only using 6-7 cells as the Warrior is sensitive to voltage drop. I also have the Warrior 7018 to couple with a Feigao 540-12S on higher cells counts for $200.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Or you could go with a Novak SS 5800 system for like $200... This will probably get you going close to your stated goal of like 35mph.


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

35mph is fun.......55mph is better ;-).


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Novak will take you over the 35 mark easy....
Also there is the LRP Sphere system that is new on the market. Both in your price range. 
if you go with a Schulze or Hacker..and you have problems.. they are serviced over seas and it takes quite a while to get them back.


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

DJ1978 said:


> Novak will take you over the 35 mark easy....
> Also there is the LRP Sphere system that is new on the market. Both in your price range.
> if you go with a Schulze or Hacker..and you have problems.. they are serviced over seas and it takes quite a while to get them back.


Do you have personal experience here? The Schulze U-Force 75 has a very low failure rate, and turn around time is about 2 weeks at the factory. BK has been slow lately. I agree that the Novak and Associated systems are good for what they were designed to do, but I also believe in putting all the options out on the table with the appropriate facts. There aren't too many systems that I haven't ran or seen run, but I use the Schulze U-Force 75 in my 1/10 vehicles with Feigao and Plettenberg motors.


----------

